# Problème avec BootCamp "Copie des fichiers de Windows"



## Theo974 (5 Janvier 2016)

Salut à tous

C'est la première fois que je poste sur un forum car je ne trouves vraiment aucunes solutions a mon problème. Je possède un iMac Retina 5k Mid 2015 sous yosemite qui n'a aucun soucis, cependant j'aimerai pouvoir y installer Windows en bootcamp pour un projets très important mais malheureusement BootCamp bloque à la copie des fichiers de windows sur la clef usb environs a la moitié. Je ne sais plus quoi faire j'ai essayé avec différentes clef usb et version de windows, tjr le même problème il se fige a la moité de la copie et plus rien. J'ai passé des heure sur Google a chercher mais je n'ai trouvé aucunes solutions.
J'espère pouvoir trouver de l'aide ici été complétement dépassé par ce problème


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2016)

Et il y a quoi sur cette clé USB ?

Si tu as bien iMac de fin 2015, l'installation la plus simple et la plus fiable est d'utiliser un fichier .iso de ta version de Windows dont on ne connait pas la version.

Si sur cette clé USB, il y a le contenu des fichiers drivers et que ça coince, le mieux est de retélécharger ce fichier, voire de changer de clé USB qui pourrait poser problème.

Tant que n'en diras pas plus, on n'avancera pas.


----------



## Theo974 (5 Janvier 2016)

Alors, c'est très simple j'ai téléchargé une .iso 64bits de windows ( c'est celle que je veux installer ) j'ai aussi essayé avec une iso W7 même chose, je n'ai pas encore installé les drivers sur la clef j'en suis a la première étape seulement et j'ai tout coché. Je précise aussi que j'ai essayé avec plusieurs clef usb que j'ai formaté en fat32 avant


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2016)

Theo974 a dit:


> Alors, c'est très simple j'ai téléchargé une .iso 64bits de windows ( c'est celle que je veux installer ) j'ai aussi essayé avec une iso W7 même chose, je n'ai pas encore installé les drivers sur la clef j'en suis a la première étape seulement et j'ai tout coché. Je précise aussi que j'ai essayé avec plusieurs clef usb que j'ai formaté en fat32 avant


Quelle version de Windows, la 10 ?

C'est normal que ça coince avec ta clé USB formatée en FAT32 qui n'accepte au maximum que 4 Go par fichier. De plus, il n'y pas à copier le fichier .iso sur la clé USB _(si c'est bien ce que tu tentes)_.

Lors de l'installation, Boot Camp prépare et formate une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis il faut lui indiquer dans quel dossier se trouve le fichier .iso. Ce n'est qu'à ce moment que l'installeur de Windows s'ouvrira, il faudra en plus depuis la fenêtre d'installation de Windows formater en NTFS la partition qui recevra ta version de Windows, qui soit dit en passant ne doit pas être trop petite, 60 Go est le strict minimum.


----------



## Theo974 (5 Janvier 2016)

Merci de la rapidité de votre réponse l'installation a finalement décidé de se débloquer Après un transfert de fichier qui a duré approximativement une heure j'ai pu accéder a l'installation windows. Si quelqu'un à le meme problème la solution est  : la patience. 
Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## nairolfz (14 Mai 2017)

*B*onjour,
je vois bien que le sujet date un peu, mais je me suis retrouvé bloqué ce soir et j'ai trouvé la force d'attendre dans les lignes de ce forum.

J'ai profité de cette attente pour réfléchir à une manière de savoir si ma clé USB était "active", puisqu'elle ne dispose pas de petite LED clignotante pour me montrer qu'elle travaille dur et que l'assistant n'a pas "buggé" ! Donc je partage ;

En fait, la solution est relativement simple :
CLIC DROIT sur l'icône de la CLE USB renommée par BootCamp WININSTALL, et cliquer sur "Lire les informations" > Notez l'espace libre / l'espace utilisé. Patientez quelques minutes et vérifiez de nouveau. Cela m'a permis de m'assurer que l'ordinateur était bien en train de copier et que l'assistant n'avait pas tout simplement gelé. Pour information, arrivé quasiment à la moitié, l'espace utilisé est resté le même pendant plusieurs looooongues minutes avant de changer de nouveau. Donc, effectivement, le maître mot est patience.

Bien à vous.

nairolfz.


----------



## GING3R (29 Mars 2020)

Salut les gars,

J'ai le même souci et Locke m'a très bien aidé aussi sur un autre topic. Toujours pas résolu mais visiblement le maître mot est la patience mais qu'entendez vous par là ? 

Il faut recommencer l'opération jusqu'à ce que ça marche ? car mon problème est pas le temps de chargement de la barre mais le message d'erreur au moment de "copie des fichiers windows". Donc si je comprends bien je dois recommencer jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne ?

Merci à vous et bon confinement à vous !


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

@*GING3R*
Tu sais que tu réponds à un message qui date de 2016 ? Force est de nouveau de constater que la patience n'est pas ton fort.  Alors STP, évite de faire remonter des vieux messages dont le dernier membre de ce message n'est pas revenu dans les forums depuis 2017.


----------



## GING3R (29 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*GING3R*
> Tu sais que tu réponds à un message qui date de 2016 ? Force est de nouveau de constater que la patience n'est pas ton fort.  Alors STP, évite de faire remonter des vieux messages dont le dernier membre de ce message n'est pas revenu dans les forums depuis 2017.


oops désolé alors :/ c'était pas mon but. tu peux supprimer ou je peux supprimer mes posts si ça pose souci ( je n'ai pas fait attention aux dates ). et oui je suis un peu pressé car j'ai des choses assez urgentes à faire sur windows pour ma comptabilité...
Peux-tu juste me dire si "être patient" c'est recommencer à plusieurs reprises le lancement de bootcamp jusqu'à son succès ?

Encore désolé et encore merci


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

Vu la copie écran que tu as fournie avec le curseur de progression indiquant une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple pour télécharger les pilotes/drivers, je ne vois pas autre chose qu'une mauvaise qualité de ta bande passante, vu que tout le reste est correct.


----------

